# Is this tv good enough?



## kadams161 (Sep 14, 2013)

looking for a low budget tv for gaming and watching blu ray movies in my room. Is this an ok tv?
Philips 39PFL2608/F7 - 2000 series LED-LCD TV


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Whenever you aren't sure, read reviews from reputable sources.

c/net: Philips 46PFL5706/F7 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

2.5 stars, I'd say no.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------

